# لو لم تساعدوني ساترك المنتدي عالفور



## mm4jesus (14 أبريل 2011)

اولا سامحوني علي عنوان الموضوع
ولكن انا جلست طويلا ضحيه الانتظار اكره الاسلام من صميم قلبي
اكره المسلمين من اعماق نفسي وكراهيتي لا استطيع البوح بها
انا تعبت نفسيا كثيرا ولا استطيع الانتظار اكثر من ذلك بدون اخذ قرار حاسم
طب حتقولي نساعدك نعملك ايه؟
اقولك ياسيدي 
ابعتلي رساله واقولك فيها انا فين وتقولي علي اي كنيسه
استطيع الذهاب لها علي مسئوليتك
او كاهن تعرفه يقوم بتعليمي
مع العلم لا اطمع في مال ولا عمل  لاني لا حتاج له لاني عندي عمل وكما يفعل بعض المسلمون الذين يغيرون ملتهم وانا اقولها بكل صدق اريد ان امارس حياتي الطبيعيه واخذ قرار حاسم لاني تعبت جد جدا جدا 
ملحوظه اخيرررررررررررررره
انا اكره المسلمون كراهيه مطلقه ولا يمكنني الاستمرار علي حالتي هذه
لو قمتم بحذف الموضوع ساعتبر هذا تخلي عني واعدكم ان اترك منتداكم المحترم وابحث عمن يساعدني بعيدا عنكم
مع الشكر


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 أبريل 2011)

*حبيبي طوّل بالك لحظة. حضرتك حاطط صليب كأيقونة لك، ومن يضع الصليب شعارا له في حياته لا يستطيع أن يكره المسلمين. لو عاوز تكون مسيحي حقيقي معناه أنك تكون كالمسيح الذي سامح وصلّى لأجل أعداءه، فتحمل صليبك وتتبعه.

حالتك طبيعية جدا كمسلم ترك الاسلام فسيتولد لديك حالة كره لأنك تحس بأنك مخدوع. لكن دع مشيئة الرب تعمل في حياتك.

أفتح كتابك المقدس وإقرأ رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى الى أهل كورنثوس الاصحاح الثالث عشر، صلّي وضع شكواك أمام الله في صلاتك وهو يريحك.

بالنسبة للكاهن أنا مقدرش أساعدك لأني مش من مصر، سأترك المجال للإخوة في هذه النقطة.

سلام رب السلام.*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أبريل 2011)

*انا تحت امرك اخويا الحبيب ممكن الاول بس نتعرف بيك *
*ولماذا تكره الاسلام *
*وماذا حدث معاك حتى اتمكن *
*انا الخاطى من المساعدة اخويا الحبيب*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أبريل 2011)

*ملحوظة يا اخى *
*المسيح عالمنا ان نحن بحب بعضنا بعض*
*ولقد قال السيد المسيح *
*احبواء اعدئكم باركو لاعينيكم احسنوا لمبغضيكم*
*انا من مصر وبذن المسيح هحاول اساعدك على قدر الامكن*
*لكن قولى لماذا لم يعجبك الاسلام*
*وهل انت واثق من كلامك *
*كلام بضحك بية علينا عشان*
*عملية الاخطف *​


----------



## mm4jesus (14 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *حبيبي طوّل بالك لحظة. حضرتك حاطط صليب كأيقونة لك، ومن يضع الصليب شعارا له في حياته لا يستطيع أن يكره المسلمين. لو عاوز تكون مسيحي حقيقي معناه أنك تكون كالمسيح الذي سامح وصلّى لأجل أعداءه، فتحمل صليبك وتتبعه.
> 
> حالتك طبيعية جدا كمسلم ترك الاسلام فسيتولد لديك حالة كره لأنك تحس بأنك مخدوع. لكن دع مشيئة الرب تعمل في حياتك.
> 
> ...



مضحوك عليا بس
دا انا كنت مغفل ومش عندي استعداد اعيش اكتر من كدا وانا حاسس اني مش عايش وعايش وسط ناس بكرههم ومش قادر امارس عقيدتي...حرااااااااام


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 أبريل 2011)

ثوانى حبيبى ، انا راجعلك .


----------



## Samir poet (14 أبريل 2011)

*منتظرين ردك اهو بفارغ الصبر وانصحك بالتعرارف على العقيدة المسيحية اولا قبل الدخولل فيها ربما تغير رايك وتقول ان الاسلام كويس مثل باقى الاخوات المسلمين*
*وانصحك بعدم التسرع فى قرارك*


----------



## حمورابي (14 أبريل 2011)

*لمكان للكراهية يجب ان تكون هكذا . 
المسلمين لا نكرههم بل نحبهم هم ايضـًا بشر ولكن التعليم الذي تغلغل فيهم هو غير محبوب 
اتمنى ان يساعدك الاحبة .

تريث اكثر وتعرف على المسيحية عن طريق الانجيل وبعدها لكل حادث حديث 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أبريل 2011)

*ان تكره الاسلام فهذا لا لوم عليه لان الاسلام شيطان ..و  الشيطان مكروه

اما ان تكره المسلمين فهذا ليس سبيلا و لا دافعا للايمان بالمسيحيه

قل لنا عزيزى بدون مبالغات او حشو لفظي :

1- ما الذي لا يعجبك في ديانتك الحالية ..الاسلام  ..و لماذا لا يعجبك؟؟؟؟

2- ما الذي يعجبك في عقيدتنا حتي انك فجاة هكذا و بلا مقدمات ... تريد ان تعتنقها؟؟؟؟

3- اساس المسيحية هو الايمان بلاهوت المسيح ..فهل تؤمن ان المسيح رب و اله و ابن الله ؟؟؟؟ و كيف استطعت ان تؤمن بهذا بدون معلم ؟؟؟؟؟


لو لم تجب بصراحه و وضوح علي هذه الاسئله " البسيطه" فسنطلب من الادارة حذف الموضوع لانه ساعتها سيكون كذبة و خدعة و تهريج من جانبك و مضيعة للوقت.
اثبت صدقك الان ..او انسحب بهدوء​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أبريل 2011)

لن نطالبك بالثمر قبل الزرع

فما يريده منك الإخوة الأحباء ، ليس أن تغير قلبك ، لأن هذا سيحدث بنعمة ربنا ، ولكنهم يريدون فرملتك بقدر الإمكان عن هذا الغضب والغيظ والضيق

وأما المحبة ، فهى عطية من الرب ، نبدأها بتغصب المطيع ثم يمنحها الرب للأمين فى طاعته

++++ ولماذا القلق والضيق ما دام ربنا موجود !!!!!!!

++++  (( كن مطمئناً جداً جداً ، ولا تفكر فى الأمر كثيراً ، بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر )) القديس البابا كيرلس السادس

++++ المسيح موجود ويعمل معنا بكل قوة ، فإطمئن جداً ، وسلِّم له أمرك ، وهو سيصنع الصالح فى الوقت الصالح ، فلا تستعجل ولا تضطرب أبداً

++++ وموضوع العماد أيضاً إتركه فى يده هو ، وهو سيتحمل المسؤلية ويتمم كل شيئ فى الوقت المثالى


----------



## Samir poet (14 أبريل 2011)

*كداااااااا كلة تمام ردنا عليك بكذا اجابة وننتظر ردك الجميل اخونا الحبيب*​


----------



## mm4jesus (14 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ان تكره الاسلام فهذا لا لوم عليه لان الاسلام شيطان ..و  الشيطان مكروه
> اما ان تكره المسلمين فهذا ليس سبيلا و لا دافعا للايمان بالمسيحيه
> قل لنا عزيزى بدون مبالغات و حشو لفظي :
> 
> ...


اولا انا اسف لو فوتت ردود الاخوه اللي قبلك بس انا مضطر ارد عليك انتا اولا
الرد علي اول سؤال
دين كاذب ومخادع وينعكس علي اهله وينعكس علي اخلاق مافيه
من اشخاص كنت معاشر اشخاص يصلون ويصومون ومع ذلك بيكذيبو وبيزنو و وانا كنت تائه وسطهم مابين نعم ولا
اقصد ان اكون مثلهم او اذهب لاي ديانه اخري 
كراهيه الاسلام لها اسباب كثيره ولن اسردها لان لايوجد وقت


الرد علي تاني سؤال انك تقول بدون مقدمات 
مع انك لو ركزت شويه وشوفت تاريخ تسجيلي وشوفت مواضيعي السابقه حاتعرف ان في مقدمات كتيرررررررررررررررررررر جدا وياما كنت بشتكي هنا في المنتدي وكنت ببحث بنفسي في الخارج
ولو ركزت ف موضوعي حتلاقي اني كنت اني كنت ضحيه الانتظار يعني كنت اود اعتناق المسيحيه من زمن

تالت سؤال رده ف موضوعي 
انا امنت بالله وبالمسيح
ولكن ايماني لازال ينقصه الكثير وممكن دا سبب غضبي
ولو كنت متعلم كل شئ ماكنتش طلبت اقابل كاهن
اتمني انك تراجع ردي دا كويس وتعرف اذا كنت بهرج ولا لا


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *كداااااااا كلة تمام ردنا عليك بكذا اجابة وننتظر ردك الجميل اخونا الحبيب*​



*الاخ سمير
شكرا لحماستك الزائده
لكن من فضلك اعطنا الفرصه لنناقش الاخ صاحب الموضوع  بهدوء و تركيز في حقيقة ايمانه لكي نفيده ان كان حقا يطلب الاستفادة.​*


----------



## mm4jesus (14 أبريل 2011)

ملحوظه للاخوه
ان لم اكن مسلم من قبل لكي تقولي عن الاسلام
انا كنت مسلم وانا صغير فقط من خلال تعليم المدارس القرءان فقط وتحفيظه بالقوه
عندما نضجت
كرهت هدا الدين وابناؤه
ثم اصبحت لا ديني
وعندما تعبت في حياتي تعرفت علي المنتدي هنا حتي بدات تستتب اموري
واريد ان اتعمق اكثر بدينكم
فهمتوني ام لا؟
انا لم اكن مسلم من قبل لكي اترك الاسلام
اظن ان رسالتي وردي يكون شافي لجميع تساؤلاتكم


----------



## Samir poet (14 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الاخ سمير​*
> *شكرا لحماستك الزائده*
> 
> *لكن من فضلك اعطنا الفرصه لنناقش الاخ صاحب الموضوع بهدوء و تركيز في حقيقة ايمانه لكي نفيده ان كان حقا يطلب الاستفادة.*​


 *ليكن كما طلبت يا اخى الحبيب *
*وانا اسف سامحنى *
*بل ايضا نعطى فرصة كبيرة جداااا*
*لباقى اخواتى*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أبريل 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> *الرد علي اول سؤال*
> *دين كاذب ومخادع وينعكس علي اهله وينعكس علي اخلاق مافيه*​


*لكنهم يقولون انه وحده دين الحق ..فكيف اكتشفت انه دين كاذب و مخادع ؟؟؟*
*و كيف من وجهة نظرك انعكس هذا الكذب علي اهل هذا الدين ؟؟؟؟*
*



من اشخاص كنت معاشر اشخاص يصلون ويصومون ومع ذلك بيكذيبو وبيزنو و وانا كنت تائه وسطهم مابين نعم ولا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ليس مبررا كافيا لتترك ديانتك الاولي*
*فقد تجد نفس هذه النوعيات في اهل اي عقيده ..فهل اذا وجدت هؤلاء ايضا بين المسيحيين ستترك عقيدتك الجديده لتعتنق غيرها او تعود لاسلامك ؟؟؟*
*



اقصد ان اكون مثلهم او اذهب لاي ديانه اخري 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**قد لا تجد افضل منهم عزيزى ..ما الذي يجعلك تعتقد ان هناك من هم افضل منهم ؟؟؟*
*و لا تنسي ان هؤلاء الذين تقول انهم لا يعجبونك الان هم من قال عنهم القران انهم " خير امة" اخرجت للناس ...الن تندم ساعتها علي ترك زمرة الاخيار لتنضم لزمرة المضطهدين المعذبين في الارض ؟؟؟؟*
*



كراهيه الاسلام لها اسباب كثيره ولن اسردها لان لايوجد وقت

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا شئ مهم للغايه..و يجب ان تسردها و بكل تفصيل ايضا.. و لا تتعلل بالوقت عزيزى *
*ننتظرك.. و خذ راحتك و وقتك*​


*



الرد علي تاني سؤال انك تقول بدون مقدمات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *مع انك لو ركزت شويه وشوفت تاريخ تسجيلي وشوفت مواضيعي السابقه حاتعرف ان في مقدمات كتيرررررررررررررررررررر جدا وياما كنت بشتكي هنا في المنتدي وكنت ببحث بنفسي في الخارج*
> *ولو ركزت ف موضوعي حتلاقي اني كنت اني كنت ضحيه الانتظار يعني كنت اود اعتناق المسيحيه من زمن*​



*ليس دليل ..نحتاج دليل قوى و واضح علي رغبتك الحقيقية في اعتناق المسيحية *
*و يجب ان تقول لنا ما الذي يعجبك في عقيدتنا بمنتهي الاطناب و التفصيل..و بلا اختصارات او تعبيرات اجمالية*​ 
*



 تالت سؤال رده ف موضوعي 
انا امنت بالله وبالمسيح
ولكن ايماني لازال ينقصه الكثير وممكن دا سبب غضبي

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كن واضحا و محددا من فضلك بلا مراوغة لفظية...فلمسلم ايضا يؤمن بالمسيح و لكن يؤمن فقط انه مجرد نبي*
*السؤال واضح و محدد ...انا لم اسالك عن الله..سالتك فقط عن المسيح ..فهل تؤمن انه رب و اله و ابن الله و انه ليس مجرد نبي من بني البشر ؟؟؟؟*​​​


----------



## ASTRO (14 أبريل 2011)

عزيزى تأكد من قبولك للمسيح كإله وللمسيحية كأيمان ,دون العلاقة مع كراهيتك للأسلام
يعنى فكر فى الايمان المسيحى بعمق وصلى لربنا بصدق من قلبك هو هيساعدك فى الاول وبعد كده صدقنى هيوفق اى حد مننا او حتى حد غيرنا أنه يساعدك .كله بترتيب ربنا


----------



## Samir poet (14 أبريل 2011)

*اكمل كلامك اخى الحبيب صاحب الموضوع
واليك وعليك ايضا مراجعة ايضا هذة المواضيع 
فى دينا المسيحى الاورثوكسى
نعم المسيح قال انا هو الله وقبل السجود لة
وايضا
منطقية الثالوث فى الله
وايضا
كيف اؤمن بالمسيح
وايضا
فهرست الاسئلة الهامة

سوف اترك باقى الصفحة مع اخواتى لكى يتحاورو معك 
ولكى اعطى لهم فرصة
بالتحدث معك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167067*​


----------



## Critic (14 أبريل 2011)

*يا جماعة ده مش وقته نسأل الاخ الحبيب ترك ليه الاسلام !*
*لما الامور تستتب و نقدر نساعده يبقى يكتب شاهدته !*
*بلاش نضغط عليه فى الوقت ده*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أبريل 2011)

لا تؤاخذنا أخى الكريم

فأخونا عصام أيضاً عنده مرارة من بعض المخادعين

فلا تؤاخذنا على هذا الأمر

ولنواصل الكلام فيما يفيدك بمشيئة ربنا وإلهنا

++ وما أريد أن نركز عليه ، هو أن الحل الأفضل لمشاكلنا كلها ، هو الثقة فى ربنا

أقول ذلك ليس عن دروشة ، بل عن خبرة عملية ، مع الكثيرين جداً ومعى أيضاً

ربنا هو القوة العظمى فى العالم ، وهو يسمعنا ويستجيب لنا ويعمل الخير لنا

ولكننا لا نركز على معونته ، بل على المشاكل الوقتية 

وحتى بعدما يحل المشكلة بطريقة معجزية ، فإننا ننسى بسرعة ونعود للتركيز على المشاكل التى جدت

وربنا سمح بوجود المشاكل دائماً ، لفائدتنا الكبيرة ، لكى يظهر لنا معونته ، فننمو فى الثقة به ، حتى نصل للإيمان الواثق المبنى على خبرة عملية وليس على مجرد كلام

+++ فالمفيد لنا جداً ، هو أن نحصى أعمال الله معنا ، ونكتبها فى نوتة ، ونراجعها بإستمرار ، لأن للنسيان سلطان ، والشيطان يستغله ليجعلنا ننسى معونات وإحسانات الله التى بلا عدد

+++ أتذكر قصة عن القديس المتنيح البابا كيرلس السادس

فإن شاباً كان فى حالة نفسية سيئة ، لفقره المعدم وعدم أكله منذ الصباح ، ففكر فى الذهاب للبابا كيرلس -فى البطرخانة وفى حياة الباباكيرلس - وأثناء ذهابه وجد مبلغاً صغيراً على الأرض ، وليس له صاحب ، فإشترى شقتين فول وأكلهم أثناء ذهابه 
ثم قابل البابا كيرلس وقال له : ربنا نسينا 

ففاجأه البابا بقوله : نسيك إزاى ياخويا ، ما هو لسه موكلك شقتين فول
فإندهش الشاب ، وعلم أن الله لا يمكن يتخلى عنه وأنه يدبر حياته بدون أن يشعر

++ فلنثق أن ربنا يدبر حياتنا بدون أن نشعر ، ولنطمئن جداً


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2011)

نكتقي بهذا القدر من مسالة الاخ صاحب الموضوع و لنقم بدورنا الأهم الا وهو تقديم الإجابة للاخ السائل.

الاخ العزيز صاحب هذا الموضوع، ما المساعدة التي تريدها و ما السؤال الذي تريدنا ان نجيب عليه؟


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> لا تؤاخذنا أخى الكريم
> 
> فأخونا عصام أيضاً عنده مرارة من بعض المخادعين
> 
> فلا تؤاخذنا على هذا الأمر



*ليس هذا فقط اخي مكرم ...لكني اريد من الاخ الا يخدع نفسه بحالة نفسية قد تكون عابرة ثم بعد ذلك يتراجع و يندم فتحصل له مشاكل و للاخرين ايضا ...و اريده - لو كان صادقا حقا - ان يكون واثقا من اختياره و الا فالاحسن له و لنا ان يتروى قليلا  و يفكر بعمق اكثر حتي ياتي الوقت المناسب للاقدام علي خطوة مصيرية كهذه .
شكرا جزيلا لتفهمك اخي​*


----------



## mm4jesus (14 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> نكتقي بهذا القدر من مسالة الاخ صاحب الموضوع و لنقم بدورنا الأهم الا وهو تقديم الإجابة للاخ السائل.
> 
> الاخ العزيز صاحب هذا الموضوع، ما المساعدة التي تريدها و ما السؤال الذي تريدنا ان نجيب عليه؟


السؤال هو
هل من مساعده لاستطيع اكمال وتعلم الدين المسيحي او اي كاهن يعلمني؟
وانا ابصم بالعشره اني حتي الان ايماني ضعيف
بدون كذب


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> السؤال هو
> هل من مساعده لاستطيع اكمال وتعلم الدين المسيحي او اي كاهن يعلمني؟
> وانا ابصم بالعشره اني حتي الان ايماني ضعيف
> بدون كذب



مساعدتنا لك ستكون عن طريق الإجابة على إستفساراتك و تزويدك بالمواضيع التي تشرح العقيدة المسيحية بصورة متدرجة لكي تتعلم.
بالنسبة للكاهن فهذا شئ لا نملك سلطة عليه، فنحن نعيش في بلدان مختلفة و لكل بلد مشاكله و قوانينه و حواجزه التي تمنع هذا، فالافضل لك ان تستغل الانترنت للتعلم و التعرف على العقيدة المسيحية.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أبريل 2011)

نحن تحت أمرك فيما يختص بتقديم المعلومات والكتب وخلافه

أما بخصوص الآباء الكهنة ، فأنا شخصياً لا أعرف ، ولكن يمكن أن يساعدك الإخوة أصحاب الخبرة ، ولكن على الخاص ، وبالطبع بعد معرفتهم بمكانك وظروفك .. إلخ

وأكرر ، كن مطمئناً جداً ، إطلب من ربنا يسوع المسيح أن يتولى أمرك ، وهو سيفعل بكل تأكيد وبكل قوة


----------



## mm4jesus (14 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> نحن تحت أمرك فيما يختص بتقديم المعلومات والكتب وخلافه
> 
> أما بخصوص الآباء الكهنة ، فأنا شخصياً لا أعرف ، ولكن يمكن أن يساعدك الإخوة أصحاب الخبرة ، ولكن على الخاص ، وبالطبع بعد معرفتهم بمكانك وظروفك .. إلخ
> 
> وأكرر ، كن مطمئناً جداً ، إطلب من ربنا يسوع المسيح أن يتولى أمرك ، وهو سيفعل بكل تأكيد وبكل قوة


من يريد ان يساعدني يراسلني عالخاص وساعطيه كل ظروفي بمنتهبي الصدق والشفافيه
صدقني انا اريد ان ارتاح واتخلص مما اشعر به من ضيق لا اكتر ولا اقل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أبريل 2011)

إن كنت تصدق أننى لا أكذب عليك ، فثق إن ربنا يعمل فى حياتنا كلنا بطريقة عظيمة وعجيبة جداً

إن أردت أن ترتاح ، ثق فيه ، وراقب أعماله معك ، وسجعلها عندك فى نوتة مخصوصة ، ولتكن نوتة صغيرة تستطيع وضعها فى جيبك

توقف عن القلق وركز تفكيرك على متابعة أعماله معك ، وسجلها فوراً


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أبريل 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> السؤال هو
> هل من مساعده لاستطيع اكمال وتعلم الدين المسيحي



*هذه نقدمها لك اخي بكل سرور و محبه
اسئلنا لنجيبك و نفيدك فتنمو في المعرفة استعدادا ليوم خلاصك و قبولك للمسيح ربا و مخلصا  و فاديا .
الامور الطقسية  لا تشغل بالك بها الان ..فعندما يحين وقت انضمامك لحضن المسيح هو بنفسه سيدبر لك كل السبل..و الان ركز فقط في التعلم و الاستفاده و دعك من كراهيتك للاسلام و للمسلمين ..فهي لا تهمنا هنا في شئ اطلاقا..و دعنا نريك ماهو افضل من الاسلام حتي لو كنت تحبه و تتمسك به الان ​*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أبريل 2011)

*منتظرينك بفارغ الصبر
واتمنى انك تتعمق الاول 
الاجابة وان لا تتاخذ قرار
قد تندم لحق بسببة
*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 أبريل 2011)

*وان كنت بالفعل*
*عاوز تعتنق فى المسييحية *
*فا عندك قسم اسمو*
*الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية*
*ياريت تقراء فية المواضيع *
*وتبحث جيدا عما يفيدك فى العقيدة المسييحية *
*ربما لاتتاخذ قرار*
*وفيما بعد تقوااااال الاسلام حلو*
*مثلا باقى المسلمين*
*واتمنى انك تكون حكيما ف قرارك*
*ونحن جميعيا*
*صدقينى نريد ان نساعدك *
*لكن فكر جيداااااااااا*
*فا مثل هذة الخطوات *
*صعب القرار فيها*
*لان الاسلام يامر كل من يترك الدين *
*الاسلامى يقتل *
*وانت تفهم ذلك معنا اية*
*سلامى المسيح معاك*​


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

نتمنى لك الاستفادة  الروحيه
انظر من حولك اخى لكى تري النور الحقيقى 
وهو نور السيد المسيح 
الذى قال " انا هوالالف والياء البداية والنهاية "
وهو ايضا الذي قال 
ها انا واقف علي الباب واقرع 
ان فتح احد لي الباب ادخل اتعشي معه وهو معي
وربنا معاك ويقويك ويرشدك لطريق الخلاص


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أبريل 2011)

الصديق العزيز اشعر بمشكلتك لااننى عانيت منها كثيرا بس اصبر شوية ولازم يتاكدوا من صدقك وارجو من ادارة المنتدى مساعدتة


سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ملحوظة يا اخى *
> *المسيح عالمنا ان نحن بحب بعضنا بعض*
> *ولقد قال السيد المسيح *
> *احبواء اعدئكم باركو لاعينيكم احسنوا لمبغضيكم*
> ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أبريل 2011)

*ليس هذا ما نرجوه منك أخى الحبيب

إذ يجب مقاومة مثل هذه المشاعر

حتى لو كان لها أسباب ، ولكن مقاومتها أفضل جداً من الإنسياق وراءها

فهدف ربنا يسوع من فدائه للبشرية أن يرتفع بها فوق الشر والحقد وكل السلبيات 

وهو قادر على تغيير قلوبنا دفعة واحدة ، لكنه يريدنا أن نجاهد أولاً ، بكل قوتنا ، ثم بعد ذلك يقدم لنا عطيته العظيمة ، ليس كثمن لجهادنا نحن ، بل كنعمة وهبة منه يقدمها للمخلص فى طلبه
مثلما أن الأب يتأخر عن إبنه فى تلبية طلب ما ، لكى يعلمه الصبر والطاعة لرأى أبيه ، لكيلا يتصلف ، ثم يمنح له ما يريده بدون أن يكلفه مليماً 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

هذا الكره سيعذبك اكثر يا اخmm4jesus 
انا اعتقد انا سبب رغبتك في دخول المسيحية هو فقط الكره الذي تشعر به نحو المسلمين 
دع عنك هذا الحقد الذي سيدمرك كليا  
المسيحبة دبن محبة يا اخي


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 أبريل 2011)

وعود الله ( الايمان )


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 أبريل 2011)

*وعود الله ( محبه اخويه )

**يوحنا            13:           34-35**34        وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا  بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ  أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. 35        بِهذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تَلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضًا لِبَعْضٍ».

**رومية            12:           9-10**9        اَلْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. كُونُوا كَارِهِينَ الشَّرَّ، مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ. 10        وَادِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِالْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ، مُقَدِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فِي الْكَرَامَةِ.

**1 تسالونيكي            4:           9**وَأَمَّا الْمَحَبَّةُ  الأَخَوِيَّةُ فَلاَ حَاجَةَ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ عَنْهَا،  لأَنَّكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مُتَعَلِّمُونَ مِنَ اللهِ أَنْ يُحِبَّ  بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا.

**1 يوحنا            2:           10**مَنْ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ يَثْبُتُ فِي النُّورِ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ عَثْرَةٌ.

**1 بطرس            1:           22**طَهِّرُوا نُفُوسَكُمْ فِي  طَاعَةِ الْحَقِّ بِالرُّوحِ لِلْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ الْعَدِيمَةِ  الرِّيَاءِ، فَأَحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا مِنْ قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ  بِشِدَّةٍ.

**1 يوحنا            4:           7-8**7        أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لِنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا، لأَنَّ  الْمَحَبَّةَ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ  اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ اللهَ. 8        وَمَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ.

**1 يوحنا            3:           18**يَا أَوْلاَدِي، لاَ نُحِبَّ بِالْكَلاَمِ وَلاَ بِاللِّسَانِ، بَلْ بِالْعَمَلِ وَالْحَقِّ!

**1 يوحنا            4:           11**أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَحَبَّنَا هكَذَا، يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَيْضًا أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا.

**كولوسي            3:           12-13**12        فَالْبَسُوا كَمُخْتَارِي اللهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ  الْمَحْبُوبِينَ أَحْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ، وَلُطْفًا، وَتَوَاضُعًا،  وَوَدَاعَةً، وَطُولَ أَنَاةٍ، 13        مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا، وَمُسَامِحِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ  بَعْضًا إِنْ كَانَ لأَحَدٍ عَلَى أَحَدٍ شَكْوَى. كَمَا غَفَرَ لَكُمُ  الْمَسِيحُ هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا.**
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2011)

*متكرهش حد ياحبيبى حب الكل علشان تقدر تحب نفسك 
*


----------



## fredyyy (17 أبريل 2011)

*تم حذف *

*المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *

*رجاء محبة ... عدم كتابة كلمات ُمهينة للآخرين *
​


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (17 أبريل 2011)

*شوف يا اخى اسمع نصيحتى و انا خصيصا بمر بظروف قريبه من ظروفك *
*انت عارف انا نفسى فى ايه  اخش اقعد فى كنيسه و اقراء من الانجيل و انا جوا الكنيسه الانجيل الكتاب مش File PDF و اقعد اتكلم مع كاهن عن الايمان المسيحيى و **افضل اصلى و اصلى و اتكلم مع ربنا و للاسف حتى الان مش عارف *
*فصدقنى الاخوه هنا عمرهم ما هيتاخروا عليك فى معلومه انا مولكا و شمس الحق كنت مطلع عينهم اسئله و هما بكل حب كانوا بيجاوبونى *
* ثق فى ربنا و اعرف ان ربنا مش هيسيبك طول ما انت فعلا بتدور عليه *
*ربنا موجود *


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 أبريل 2011)

تَلَذَّذْ بِالرَّبِّ فَيُعْطِيَكَ سُؤْلَ قَلْبِكَ.


----------



## MAJI (18 أبريل 2011)

اخي المستغيث من ظلم وظلام الاسلام
ان كنت تستغيث باعضاء المنتدى فاعلم ان مساعدتهم محدودة
اما ان كنت تستغيث بالمسيح فمساعدته لك غير محدودة
وانت مثل الكثير من العابرين الجدد يتصورون ان المسيحية هي طقوس وفروض وكنيسة وكاهن 
المسيحية هي حياة اولا واخرا 
فكم مسيحي في بلداننا هذه محروم من الكنيسة ولايرى كاهن وانا منهم عشت في مناطق ومدن ليس فيها كنيسة اصلاوكل من حولي مسلمين  لكن الكتاب المقدس هو كان لي كل شئ هو الكاهن والكنيسة
ان كنت تريد المزيد عن المسيحية اقرأ الانجيل فتعاليمه واضحة وبسيطة واعمل بوصايا المسيح تكون مسيحي واما بقية الامور فستاتي لامحال


----------

